# 1grindhard peds



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I will allow this to continue because he did not know how to post peds and I pulled the ones I could for him, Please keep it civil or I will close it again and someone may get hit with a stick and it will probably sting for a week! lol

This is the grandsire on the Sire's side
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [166101] :: JAMES' SAMPSON

This is the grandsire on the dam's side
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [250824] :: MINOR'S BISHOP

He can explain the rest if the peds, they are not listed online.


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

i got the bottom half of the sire now


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

the sire looks great,the dam,pitterstaff,i cant condone such a breeding but can commend you on your nice looking stud dog,if in fact it is yours.
The real apbt is a rare endangered species,i would never dream of diluting it with staff blood,jmo.


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

shes more tighlty bred than him


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

is this the jeep/carver dog??


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

heavy jeep/carver


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

look good dont she


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

well i dont want to sound like im knocking your dog even though you said mine look like cats, but im going to try to help you understand what you have.
you know that the first 4 generations is what really counts when looking at a pedigree, and your dogs top side is not heavy jeep i only found him once in like the 8th generation but all the dogs lead back to honeybunch and Eli but thats not saying much since they are so far back(10 generations). the bottom side is strictly amstaff and scatterbred to say the least.
so what you have is a pitbull/amstaff mix and therefore you should not base a APBT kennel after this dog. 
the dog that you called a cat has jeep 22 times and honeybunch 16 times in a 7 generation pedigree by the way.

here are some of my show ribbon you asked to see earlier today


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

now you showed me the money and i respect that no disrepect to ya dogs just jokin,but how can that be that hes only seen 1 time in 8 im lookin at her papers shes got jeeps bro homer,daughter garretts lark,and honeybunchs son gus in her 5,im a show you how do i save and send those peds here to see


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

1grindhard said:


> now you showed me the money and i respect that no disrepect to ya dogs just jokin,but how can that be that hes only seen 1 time in 8 im lookin at her papers shes got jeeps bro homer,daughter garretts lark,and honeybunchs son gus in her 5,im a show you how do i save and send those peds here to see


if you have an apbt online account you go to your pedigrees.. click the dog you want to show. click public link to ped highlight the url.copy it. then paste over here.


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

,i got my dog from roanoke va,i dont have a online acc but i can go on there


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

1grindhard said:


> ,i got my dog from roanoke va,i dont have a online acc but i can go on there


do you have the dam and sire's registered names?


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

ok, i think your confused here just cause they are related to jeep does not make it jeep bloodline. jeeps mother was honeybunch and most of those dogs go back to honeybunch so the more you see honeybunch the more percentage of blood your dog has of her. so basically the top half of your dog is carver/honeybunch. most bloodlines are based off one dog and they inbreed or linebreed to dogs in the same family which is what they did with your dogs mother. most people and all breeders go by the first 4 generations so when you sell pups people will not recognize the dogs up close and honeybunch is too far back to show up in a 7 generation pedigree. this is why i said you cant base your yard off of her unless you establish that you are breeding pitbull/amstaff mixed dogs with mixed bloodlines which makes them scatterbred. its almost impossible to predict the traits being passed down when a dog is bred this way which is why people dont mix the 2 on purpose. im not a breeder as i only have had 1 breeding because my dogs have to prove they are worth breeding not just cause they look good. they also have to act good, perform good, good conformation and health tested daily. 
breeding is a science and it needs to be done by someone who understands what the perfect dog looks like then they try to reproduce it. we all got alot to learn here so dont take it as everyone is looking at just you. you admitted you have alot to learn but you already bred her twice. these dogs are not breeding machines most breeders breed there dogs 2 times and retire them, are you ready to retire your girl?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The dog is scatter bred and it has some nice dogs but it also has some not so nice stuff. The dogs I post are only 2 dogs in the 3rd generation. He has no other info for me to find more peds online of the other dogs. That fact that your would breed a jeep dog to Camelot shows it will be scatterbred, large and bully. What a waist of a good jeep dog if she in fact is a jeep dog. Unlikely tho considering the picture and size. my 2 cents.


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

your right but this is the first time that i've bred her,her next breeding is with a zebo/chinamen/boomerang


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Lord have mercy there will be a second time........


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

why do people act like they know so much its really sad that people feel the need 2 tell others what to do when they read or overheard someone talkin now their a dogman all dogs come from someones ideal so who are you people to tell anyone about anything


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

1grindhard said:


> why do people act like they know so much its really sad that people feel the need 2 tell others what to do when they read or overheard someone talkin now their a dogman all dogs come from someones ideal so who are you people to tell anyone about anything


Why can't you accept the fact that other people know what they are talking about and that they are really just trying to make sure that the breed is going in the right direction. May be if you pull you ped out from in front of your eyes and stop arguing with everyone. Maybe you can learn something and in turn maybe you can have something to teach.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Is this the female that is only 13 months old?


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

There's alot to learn here if you listen to what's being said. The only advice I have is to keep an open mind and learn all you can. There's a search button use it and search for threads about breeding and mabey you will understand why it seems like people are telling you what to do


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

SHE WAS 13 IN THAT PIC SHES 21/2 NOW ANY OTHER ???????


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

1grindhard said:


> SHE WAS 13 IN THAT PIC SHES 21/2 NOW ANY OTHER ???????


You are being rude again turn off your caps please.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

1grindhard said:


> i got the bottom half of the sire now





1grindhard said:


> shes more tighlty bred than him





1grindhard said:


> heavy jeep/carver





1grindhard said:


> now you showed me the money and i respect that no disrepect to ya dogs just jokin,but how can that be that hes only seen 1 time in 8 im lookin at her papers shes got jeeps bro homer,daughter garretts lark,and honeybunchs son gus in her 5,im a show you how do i save and send those peds here to see


I'd rather have an inch of a dog then a mile of a pedigree.


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

sounds like u jus wanna make some money


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok so coming from someone who doesn't breed and has no intention of breeding, well maybe Phoebe, but she has to Ch out and get health tested first. I do not understand why you are being so like rude about this whole thing. EVERYONE started from somewhere, but they all LISTENED to someone with A LOT more expiernce than they had and learned from it. I am 33 years old and I learn something new about this breed EVERYDAY!!!!! And I have been around them for 20 years. Even as little as I know about peds, you do have a scatterbred dog and you should listen to what these people are trying to tell you and not be so damn defensive about it. You might have better luck that way. We are all very apssionate about this breed or else we wouldn't be telling you what you DO NOT want to hear and I have to agree it seems as if you are in it just for a buck. SO sad. ughhhh some people


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> ok so coming from someone who doesn't breed and has no intention of breeding, well maybe Phoebe, but she has to Ch out and get health tested first. I do not understand why you are being so like rude about this whole thing. EVERYONE started from somewhere, but they all LISTENED to someone with A LOT more expiernce than they had and learned from it. I am 33 years old and I learn something new about this breed EVERYDAY!!!!! And I have been around them for 20 years. Even as little as I know about peds, you do have a scatterbred dog and you should listen to what these people are trying to tell you and not be so damn defensive about it. You might have better luck that way. We are all very apssionate about this breed or else we wouldn't be telling you what you DO NOT want to hear and I have to agree it seems as if you are in it just for a buck. SO sad. ughhhh some people


:goodpost:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> This is the grandsire on the Sire's side
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [166101] :: JAMES' SAMPSON


Is it just me or does it piss you off as well to see an APBT with a chain around it's neck big enough to tow a Peterbilt tractor/trailer? 

These are dogs not frikin' Bengal Tigers. :curse:


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

now u know damn straight these dogs could take a bengal tiger. the chains are for the bear structure they have, and so the lockjaws cant break the chains....duh  (sarcasm....) ---shane


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> now u know damn straight these dogs could take a bengal tiger.


What are you smoking? :rofl:

I bet 5 APBTs at once would all die very, very quickly from a Bengal tiger.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

no 5 tigers would die from one of these dogs. i was kidding of coarse.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

i bet that dog would not care and go after the tiger first! thats what you call dumb game lol! J/K


----------

